# A golden doing what he loves



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan at the SBGRC Hunt Test - I received the pictures from Jul 3 from Karen Hocker Photography and really love them. I thought I might share a few of Faelan bringing his duck home for an orange ribbon.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow,those are really good.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, Karen is a really good photographer - she shoots a lot of events in my area (agility, Hunt Tests, obedience etc).

Karen Hocker Photography & Design Studio : New England Dog Photographer


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice! I have never seen a professional photographer at a hunt test. I wish they would, or maybe I should be glad they are not. I don't think my pocket book could handle that!

Faelan really looks good with them ducks!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I like the reflections. Very handsome boy.


----------



## Gable (Jun 26, 2011)

Beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful pictures!!! The reflection of Faelan in the first pic is awesome.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Gorgeous photos of your pup! I Love them!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sharon, I love the pictures! She did an excellent job with them.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Beautiful pictures, beautiful dog!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Good photos, great dog!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

You're right: They look so 'natural' with a bird in their mouth! Beautiful photos!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous photos. Just stunning.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Faelan you are so handsome and happy! xoxo


----------



## Jbertschy (Aug 1, 2011)

SOOO Pretty!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Those are GREAT pictures, I love both but the reflection one is so unique. Will you use one of them for your GR News picture??


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> Those are GREAT pictures, I love both but the reflection one is so unique. Will you use one of them for your GR News picture??


The shot of him framed with the weeds will be used for his breeder's ad in the GR News. 

I have a similar shot to the reflection one that will be used for the GRF ad  Unless of course, if everyone says they want the reflection shot posted here in the GRF ad LOL - I can ask the photogragher to send the original electronic image but it would need to have a photo credit; if others will be needing credits, I will gladly ask that this photo be forwarded


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Beautiful! Beautiful! Beautiful!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Beautiful photos!!! Congrats again! Karen takes the best pictures, I wish she was in our neck of the woods. Her agility pictures are great as well!


----------

